# Basic course - Thanks!



## Carvendive (Sep 15, 2018)

Retired 5 yrs ago and was given a Brinkman for my years of service (big spenders!). It's been collecting dust ever since. Came across the forum, got the 5 day course and downloaded the PDF. The course is great plus it's presented in a way that encourged me to give it a try.
  So far I've added a temp gauge (from a char broil that's on it's way to the dump) and I fabricated a variable vent in the hood.  Next I'll scrounge a coal rack to raise the coals a bit and purchase a one probe thermometer. Then the Brinkman should be good to go.
  My mouth is watering from today's Country style Ribs email plus I've got some turkey theigh's ready to brine - can't wait!
  Thanks for the info and inspiration!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2018)

Congratulations on the new found interest and retirement. Let us know if you have any questions.

Chris


----------



## Princeau99 (Sep 15, 2018)

I agree about the course being great! Only problem I have with the course is it's giving me so many ideas I may not be done trying them until mid 2019!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 15, 2018)

Congratulations. And get on with your bad self.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 15, 2018)

Ha man I started with one of those used it till it was rust. Congrats on retirement watch that waist line this stuff is habit forming.

Warren


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 15, 2018)

Re Jeff's book. Is his conversational style the same in the book as in his news letters - like pointing out country style rib differences (loin vs butt) temp differences wtc?

Also, how many recipes are in the book?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha man I started with one of those used it till it was rust. Congrats on retirement watch that waist line this stuff is habit forming.
> 
> Warren



Carvendive Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

